

Donating My Apps Revenue to Japan Tsunami Victims - eibrahim
http://www.emadibrahim.com/2011/03/14/donating-my-apps-revenue-to-japan-tsunami-victims/

======
eibrahim
I will update HN comments with the results at the end of March. Thanks for
your support and please spread the word.

------
eibrahim
A friend just offered to match my donation up to $500... Wow!!!

